# Why does seasoned wood turn grey?



## Dug8498 (Sep 17, 2018)

I tried searching around on the site for a clear answer to this but couldn't find one; maybe I didn't look hard enough. I'm curious to know why seasoned wood turns grey. I have a moisture meter, so I can verify whether my wood is seasoned or not. Just wondering if anyone knows what causes this, and if all types of wood turn grey once seasoned, or if there are other visual cues that would indicate wood is seasoning/has seasoned. 

Thanks!


----------



## saydinli (Sep 17, 2018)

The greying is a result of UV exposure to wood that breaks down the fibres on the surface.  Not really a totally accurate way to determine seasoned wood. Just a visual clue that its been out in the sun for quite a while. Moisture metre on a fresh split is still the best determination of seasoned wood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Sep 17, 2018)

That's one of the reasons, but it doesn't explain why splits deep in the pile, completely out of the sun, also turn grey. Nor does it explain why shingles on the northside of the house change color. I think there also are slower chemical changes occuring and in the case of the northside shingles, some leaching too.


----------



## saydinli (Sep 17, 2018)

begreen said:


> That's one of the reasons, but it doesn't explain why splits deep in the pile, completely out of the sun, also turn grey. Nor does it explain why shingles on the northside of the house change color. I think there also are slower chemical changes occuring and in the case of the northside shingles, some leaching too.



I agree, but that probably has more to due with biological staining of certain woods due to variables like chemical make up of the wood and the presence of a catalyst like moisture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chas0218 (Sep 17, 2018)

I have wood that isn't grey and almost the same color it was when I cut it down but is 20% or less M.C. I think it has more to do with sun bleaching the color. Only wood I had that changed color was red oak when it got wet and turned black. My black locust also turned a very dark black color instead of getting lighter or grey.


----------



## Dug8498 (Sep 17, 2018)

Chas0218 said:


> I have wood that isn't grey and almost the same color it was when I cut it down but is 20% or less M.C. I think it has more to do with sun bleaching the color. Only wood I had that changed color was red oak when it got wet and turned black. My black locust also turned a very dark black color instead of getting lighter or grey.


Interesting. That's why I posed the question. Some of my wood is turning grey, and some is not. Both are showing same moisture loss when measured by the meter.


----------



## Dug8498 (Sep 17, 2018)

saydinli said:


> The greying is a result of UV exposure to wood that breaks down the fibres on the surface.  Not really a totally accurate way to determine seasoned wood. Just a visual clue that its been out in the sun for quite a while. Moisture metre on a fresh split is still the best determination of seasoned wood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes sense. I definitely agree that a moisture meter is the best indicator. I'm really glad i got mine; great use of $25


----------



## Manly (Sep 17, 2018)

Dug8498 said:


> I tried searching around on the site for a clear answer to this but couldn't find one; maybe I didn't look hard enough. I'm curious to know why seasoned wood turns grey. I have a moisture meter, so I can verify whether my wood is seasoned or not. Just wondering if anyone knows what causes this, and if all types of wood turn grey once seasoned, or if there are other visual cues that would indicate wood is seasoning/has seasoned.
> 
> Thanks!



Old age. Happens to the best of us


----------



## Dug8498 (Sep 17, 2018)

Manly said:


> Old age. Happens to the best of us


Very true! So if I kept a cord of wood in my garage where it wouldn't be exposed to any wind or sunlight, would it eventually turn grey?


----------



## begreen (Sep 17, 2018)

https://preschem.com/why-timber-changes-colour/


----------



## Dug8498 (Sep 17, 2018)

begreen said:


> https://preschem.com/why-timber-changes-colour/


Thank you


----------



## Ctwoodtick (Sep 18, 2018)

I keep my stacks covered with tin roofing. I notice the leaky spots where rain gets in, the greyer the wood gets.


----------



## tsquini (Sep 26, 2018)

The drying process. The cells are full of water shrink and break then change color. Very similar to dry skin.


----------



## CincyBurner (Sep 27, 2018)

Manly said:


> Old age. Happens to the best of us


yep, oxidation.


----------



## Woody5506 (Sep 27, 2018)

I would guess a combination of sun and moisture (rain, then drying, then rain again)...The stacks I keep uncovered are the ones that turn the most grey, and usually the maple will turn black.


----------



## billb3 (Oct 3, 2018)

The splits on the north side of my east/west  running stacks rarely turn grey as they see no sun  and my stacks are usually covered so they don't get wet.

I had some oak that I didn't cover at all under trees so they got no direct sun but got light and wet and all developed a grey patina just like a trim board or shingles would on your house if you didn't paint  or seal them. It's just UV light and water bleaching the pigments and washing them away.


----------



## Dug8498 (Oct 4, 2018)

billb3 said:


> The splits on the north side of my east/west  running stacks rarely turn grey as they see no sun  and my stacks are usually covered so they don't get wet.
> 
> I had some oak that I didn't cover at all under trees so they got no direct sun but got light and wet and all developed a grey patina just like a trim board or shingles would on your house if you didn't paint  or seal them. It's just UV light and water bleaching the pigments and washing them away.


Thanks bill that’s interesting that your uncovered wood that got no sunlight turned grey. I always thought it needed direct sunlight to turn grey. Then again, I didn’t think you could burn pine until I started hanging around here...


----------

